# moving to Thessaloniki



## micha74 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking to move to Thessaloniki because of job relocation. Is anyone can help with advise on long term rent? Are there good websites for that aria? I am moving with my dog and would also like to know if the city is "pet friendly"? Do they have parks or special places the dog can play freely? What are good neighborhood to live in that are close to the beach? 

Thank you for any bit of information!
Micha


----------



## Vasiliskrin (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello Micha74!

Keep in mind that the rents in Thessaloniki, and in Greece in general are much lower than the ones in the rest of the European Union. The best city suburbs are a bit away from the centre, like for example Panorama, Thermi or Epanomi, the last 2 ones are on the seaside.

There is a great number of small parks where the residents use to go with their dogs, but Thessaloniki lacks in terms of pets compared to other European cities.

Good luck


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I think saying thermi is on the seaside is a bit misleading, although the sea view is nice, its not that close. I wouldn't much like to live in the centre, been in tumba for many years, its becoming much more dog friendly, but there are lots of strays which are ok, but I wouldn't enjoy walking a dog there. I just moved to triadi which is just out of thermi, lots of pet dogs and you get a bit more space for your rent if you like it quite.
My sister lived in parea for years, which is by the sea, has a beach and parks in addition to being popular with english which can be nice if you don't know people. The down side is the commute is not nice. Morning traffic unpleasent, bus ok, but a good 40 mins to center. Kalamaria is also popular, more expensive but much closer to centre. The promonade in thessoloniki is really nice for dog walking, its becoming more popular there is even a doggy park there which is immpressive for greece. 
I would not worry too much about long term rent, find an area you like first. Like anywhere, they all attracrt differnt typs of people


----------

